# Tuscan Faux Finish pics



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

I writing a HOW TO article in my blog on this technique. I sould this technique for $12.00 per sq. ft. and it only cost me about 80 cents per sq ft to do. 

For faux finishes that's presst good. 

The step by step instructions are on my blog at 

EuropeanPaintandTextures.com I hope you enjoy and can use it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Why don't you put a link to your blog in your sig?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Great web site, you have done some awesome work. Thanks for sharing your tips and techniques.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Great Work! I wish I could do that. Great Blog too...  Cheers


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice, did you do the trim pack also?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would love to be able to offer a service like this. So many starving artists out there that I would be happy to give a job.  

Nice work btw.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

nice work, I just painted over stuff that looked similar for around $3.20/sf. I wonder if my production rate was faster...


----------

